# uneven cutting deck on riding mower



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I have an older model Montgomery Ward 36"deck riding mower with 12.5 horse briggs engine.
My cutting deck is higher on one side than the other so it cuts uneven.

any ideas of things I might check to straighten this deck out.

thanks


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

look underneath, might be a pin you can pull out and move it in different holes. Not sure about that model.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I'll check for the pins...thanks


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

I found the pins I think your referring to and all mine are positioned the same.

here's the model # if it might help TMO-3396003

thanks


----------

